# Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE



## nightrat (23. Januar 2011)

*Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Hallo,

mir ist die Tage aufgefallen, dass, selbst bei voller Auslastung aller 4 Kerne, der Boxed Lüfter auf der CPU nur mit maximal ca. 3200 Umdrehungen läuft. Am Anfang lief der Lüfter bei einer solchen Auslastung mit über 6000 Umdrehungen.

An was kann dies liegen? Hab schon einiges mit Speedfan und AMD Overdrive versucht, aber er dreht weiterhin mit max. 3200 Umdrehungen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## amdfreak (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Also ich denke eher, dass die 6000 ein Auslesefehler waren. Kleiner Tipp: Kauf dir einen neuen CPU-Kühler, dann brauchst du keine 3000 U/Min mehr !


----------



## nightrat (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ein neuer Kühler wird auch kommen. Welcher Lüfter ist denn empfehlenswert, ohne Ausbau des Mainboards? Er sollte recht leise sein, auch bei Volllast, da der PC mit im Wohnzimmer steht.

Mit Ausbau des Mainboards wäre wohl der Scythe Mugen 2 die Wahl.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Welches Gehäuse hast du denn, welche Rams?
MIt Lüfter im Deckel und Rams ohne Heatspreader kann ich dir den Gelid Tranquillo empfehlen


----------



## nightrat (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Einen No-Name-Midi-Tower und 2 x G Skill F3-10666CL7-2GBRH.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Wie hoch dürfen da die Kühler sein, wo sind die Lüfter
Wenn deinen Rams Ripjaws sind passt der Tranquillo nicht


----------



## nightrat (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ok. Lüfter sind vorne unten, hinten in der Mitte, ein weiterer kommt an die Seite gegenüber der CPU.

Tranquillo?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Mein Beitrag, wo ich nach den Rams und Gehäuse gefragt habe


nightrat schrieb:


> Tranquillo?





Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> MIt Lüfter im Deckel und Rams ohne Heatspreader kann ich dir den Gelid Tranquillo empfehlen


----------



## nightrat (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ok 

Lüfter im Deckel habe ich aber keine.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Weiß ich jetzt
Ich hab mal ein bisschen gesucht, aber zu denen habe ich keine Erfahrungen
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Corsair A50 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) (CAFA50) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Also , entweder den Scythe Yasya 
http://eiskaltmacher.de/portal/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2644&Itemid=53

oder wenns Preiswert sein soll den 

Freezer 13
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## Dommerle (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ich kann den Alpenföhn Matterhorn empfehlen.
Der geht richtig ab (also damit meine ich man kann ihn leise regeln und die Performance ist immernoch enorm).


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

dafür muss aber das MB raus , wenn nicht ein Ausschnitt im Gehäuse ist


----------



## Leandros (23. Januar 2011)

Mugen 2, geht auch ohne MoBo Ausbau wenn du dein Case hinten öffnen kannst. Habe ich so gemacht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*



Leandros schrieb:


> Mugen 2, geht auch ohne MoBo Ausbau wenn du dein Case hinten öffnen kannst. Habe ich so gemacht.



Wenn er das könnte, würde er nicht fragen
Dazu muss auch noch ein Loch hinterm Mobo sein.


----------



## nightrat (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Wie ist dieser Kühler zu bewerten?
Arctic CPU Kühler 1366/775/AM2 Freezer Xtreme 2


----------



## affenhirn (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Also ich hatte das gleiche mit meinem Boxed, das er aufeinmal auf ~6000 RPM hatte. 

Aber wenn du dir nen neuen Kühler holst, kann ich dir den Mugen 2 empfehlen, der is einfach Klasse was Leistung und Lautstärke angeht. 

Zum Freezer Xtreme 2, der is ganz akzeptabel aber für 10€ mehr bekommst den Mugen und der is auch für OC geeignet und wenn du kein OC betreibst ist es auch nicht schlimm den großen Mugen drauf zu haben


----------



## Dommerle (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Also das Matterhorn ist relativ einfach zu befestigen.
Wie mickythebeagle schon gesagt hat wenn ein Ausschnitt vorhanden ist, geht es auch ohne MB Ausbau.
Selbst wenn keiner da ist, so lange dauert es auch nicht das MB auszubauen...


----------



## affenhirn (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ach ja genau eins is beim Mugen zu bemängeln, die Montage is echt umständlich


----------



## Dommerle (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Aber ich finde die Montage sollte kein K.O. Kriterium für einen Kühler sein.
Mir wäre die Leistung wichtiger...


----------



## affenhirn (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Für mich auch nicht aber nicht jeder is so geschickt und wenn alle schon was über die befestigung (MB ausbauen,...) schreiben dann sollte das auch über den Mugen gesagt werden


----------



## Dommerle (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber wie gesagt ich würde nach der Leistung gehen.


----------



## affenhirn (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ach ja auf eins sollte man auch noch achten, dass der Küher ins Gehäuse passt und man die Sietenwand zumachen kann. Der Mugen hat bei meinen 18,5 cm grad so reingepasst und es is auch ein Geräuschunterschied ob die Gehäusewand drauf is oder nicht


----------



## nightrat (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Hm...habe jetzt viel gelsen...der Ausbau des Mainboards und der damit verbundene bessere Kühler sollte am Ende nicht das Problem darstellen.

Mugen 2 oder Noctua NH-D14? Beide klingen gut und auch die jeweiligen Meinungen sagen aus, dass beide Top-Kühler sind.

Was denkt ihr welchen ich mir holen sollte?


----------



## affenhirn (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Also wenn du wirklich viel Geld übrig hast, dann kannst dir ja den Noctua NH-D14 holen, aber meiner Menung nach reicht der MUgen vollkommen. Es sei denn du willst dann Extreme OC machen, da könnte der Noctua NH-D14 seine Leistung richtig zur Geltung bringen.


----------



## Kaktus (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Vergleichen kannst du beide Kühler hier. 

Sofern man nicht stark übertaktet, sind beide Kühler sehr ähnlich im Bereich Leistung vs. Lautstärke. Erst in hohen TDP-Werten übernimmt der Noctua D14 die Führung.


----------



## nightrat (27. Januar 2011)

Hab ein C2-Stepping, also 125 Watt TDP.


----------



## affenhirn (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Also wenn das so ist und du alles rausholen willst hol dir den Noctua NH-D14, bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## nightrat (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ok. Wollte eben den Kühler wechseln.

Die Halterungen des Boxed-Kühlers gelöst und den Kühler nach oben weg gehoben. Ging zuerst nicht. Dann nicht etwas Kraft ging das Ding nach oben weg, aber mit CPU dran! Der Sockel ist leer und die CPU hängt fest am Kühler. Ich bekomm die CPU auch nich vom Kühler ab.

Was mach ich nun? Gibts da nen Trick wie ich die CPU abkriege?


----------



## Geronimo:) (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Die CPU vorsichtig mit Zahnseide vom Kühler trennen.
Das klappt wunderbar.

Viel Glück ...  

Geronimo
...


----------



## nightrat (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ok. Gerade versucht, aber ich komm damit gar nicht unter die CPU. Die sitzt so bombenfest am Kühler dran


----------



## nightrat (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Problem behoben. Einmal an der CPU gedreht und schon ging sie ab


----------



## nightrat (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Nur um das hier mal abzuschließen:

Ich habe mir nach Empfehlung von K&M den Artic Cooling Freezer 13 geholt, da der Mugen 2 nicht in mein Gehäuse gepasst hätte.

Im IDLE ist er jetzt bei 35 Gad und unter Volllast bei 54 Grad. Selbst bei 3,6 GHZ ist er nur bei 56 Grad.


----------



## Lui (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Also ich würde dir nen Arctic Cooling Frezzer 2 empfehlen (ca. 20€)
und wenn du noch ein bisschen Geld überhast das gehäuse CM Storm.
bei mir pustet der Lüfter des Gehäuses (120mm) von oben auf meinen Cpu Lüfter der auch von oben nach untem pustet. dadurch wird mein 955 aufm Desktop 25 Grad warm und unter Last nur 45!!

Hoffe konnte helfen^^

Lui


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Februar 2011)

Also ich lasse sie Luft Lieber von oben rausblasen Aso wenn es jetzt um das Gehäuse geht da dadurch die warme Luft auf das pcb der graka bläst oder liege ich da falsch.


----------



## Lui (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

ich hab in der Seite knapp unter dem Cpu Lüfter noch 2x 120mm Lüfter die Saugen die Warme luft raus und kühlen auch noch die graka durch die zugluft


----------



## HydroDevil (26. April 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Boxed Lüfter auf AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*



amdfreak schrieb:


> Also ich denke eher, dass die 6000 ein Auslesefehler waren.



Nee, wenn ich mit Asus FanXpert meinen Boxed-Lüfter auf 100% laufen lasse, läuft der auch kurzzeitig auf *6700 U/min*, dauerhaft auf max. auf *6350 U/min*, das ist echt krank!!!



amdfreak schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Kauf dir einen neuen CPU-Kühler, dann brauchst du keine 3000 U/Min mehr !



Das stimmt allerdings.

mfG HD


----------

